# Mystery Solved



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

So, my brown female Sleeping Beauty came from a BYB. She is CKC registered, so at the time, I'm like "sounds legit". I did not keep in touch with the breeder after the fact. Sleep started out as a beautiful deep brown







Sleep is now 3 and has faded A LOT. No biggie, she is a great girl, love her anyways(The attached pic is about a year ago.. a lot of her pics are in the dark, and of her playing- doesn't show much of her. She has faded slightly more since this). Didn't care much, but was confused because her momma and daddy were both quite dark at age 4 (from pictures, that I later discovered must be old ones of the mom)







Recently, I did a search by the Kennel name, and discovered that momma had been sold after retirement, and saw a latest pic of her... 






MAKES SO MUCH SENSE NOW!  

I love my little girl, I just thought it was interesting how much she appears to be taking after momma (daddy still dark)


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

CKC as in Canadian Kennel Club is a legit organization (unlike the CKC, Continental Kennel Club here in the States, a puppy mill registry). Even backyard breeders can have legitimate purebreds through the AKC or CKC.

But, just wanted to assure you that fading browns are very, very common, even from top breeders. Maybe CharismaticMillie will show up here and post pics of how dramatically her lovely Millie faded over several years, and she is from a very reputable breeder.

Now, if this breeder promised you she *wouldn't* fade, well, that's another story!

It's great that you love her either way. She's very cute!

--Q


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh no, what I was meaning by mentioning the fact that she was BYB was just the fact that she had presented a younger picture of the Dam, prior to fade, and I wasn't given the opportunity to view the parents. I don't think that she was unscrupulous in her breeding practices per se, and no, she did not promise no fade. I have come into contact with far more browns now then ever before and it is clear that most fade to some extent. Sorry if I worded that in a confusing manner!! 

yes, it is Canadian Kennel Club that she is registered to, not the continental club you mentioned.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I was under the impression that every poodle color except black (and a rare apricot mutation) is a fading color.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Does CKC recognize silver beige color? (Is that silver beige?)


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

tortoise said:


> I was under the impression that every poodle color except black (and a rare apricot mutation) is a fading color.


Yes, now that I am more familiar ( I always had light apricots growing up- did not notice the fade), this is my understanding as well.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I was wondering if she was silver beige as well.how old is she?


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

She just turned 3. She is slightly lighter then that second picture. The only recent shots I have of her are dimly lit.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't realize how common that was. Nash and Lexi were both a deep brown when we got them at 8 months (they are litter mates). They are now 4 yo. Nash hasn't really faded, and his hair has remained incredibly soft. Lexi faded dramatically at roughly 18 months if memory serves, and her hair is much coarser. She almost looks splotchy at times. Sometimes after coming back from the groomers, we will see a tiny patch of dark brown (like the original color). It looks like somebody spilled chocolate syrup on her. Early on, I had wondered if there was a problem with her, but then chalked it up to her being a sliver beige after learning about it.

Greg


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

sarpoodle said:


> I didn't realize how common that was. Nash and Lexi were both a deep brown when we got them at 8 months (they are litter mates). They are now 4 yo. Nash hasn't really faded, and his hair has remained incredibly soft. Lexi faded dramatically at roughly 18 months if memory serves, and her hair is much coarser. She almost looks splotchy at times. Sometimes after coming back from the groomers, we will see a tiny patch of dark brown (like the original color). It looks like somebody spilled chocolate syrup on her. Early on, I had wondered if there was a problem with her, but then chalked it up to her being a sliver beige after learning about it.
> 
> Greg


Oh my goodness! Sleep gets the random brown sproutings too! It's hilarious!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kailyn said:


> She just turned 3. She is slightly lighter then that second picture. The only recent shots I have of her are dimly lit.


I do not think your pup is a Silver Beige. Looks like a typical silvered out brown to me. She looks very very sweet!

That third photo, that is mom, right? Because of the lighting, it's difficult to tell if mom is SB or just a faded brown. I would lean toward faded brown and an overexposed photo. A silver beige would have been identifiable as a puppy - with a beige colored face/feet, a lighter more cinnamon nose, and a brown coat but with beige at the roots.

I've attached my faded brown girl!

Oh and to the person who posted about the random brown spots..my faded brown gets them too.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Oh and to the person who posted about the random brown spots..my faded brown gets them too.


Interesting. Ok, so it is definitely faded brown then as you suggest. Lexi's ears are a bit darker than the rest of her too. Noticed that on your girl.

Greg


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

sarpoodle said:


> Interesting. Ok, so it is definitely faded brown then as you suggest. Lexi's ears are a bit darker than the rest of her too. Noticed that on your girl.
> 
> Greg


Yes, the ears take the longest to fade


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I do not think your pup is a Silver Beige. Looks like a typical silvered out brown to me. She looks very very sweet!
> 
> That third photo, that is mom, right? Because of the lighting, it's difficult to tell if mom is SB or just a faded brown. I would lean toward faded brown and an overexposed photo. A silver beige would have been identifiable as a puppy - with a beige colored face/feet, a lighter more cinnamon nose, and a brown coat but with beige at the roots.
> 
> ...


Yup #3 is mom. No, mom was quite brown without a difference in the muzzle, as was my little girl until the fade. I think they're all lovely anyways! Your girl is GORGEOUS


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

These poodles are full of surprises. Life has not been same-o-same-o with Charlie in it.  Thats my mix toypoo. DH bought him as a black tuxedo poodle but now look more like a grey terrier. We love him anyways.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

BTW, Sleeping Beauty is so cute!!! Do you name her that because she loves to sleep? Just curious.


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Joelly said:


> BTW, Sleeping Beauty is so cute!!! Do you name her that because she loves to sleep? Just curious.


Lol my niece named her. She was 4 at the time . She is actually the opposite! She is go go go


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

This is interesting information. I never knew a brown poodle before and didn't know that they faded as they do. Lily is a faded brown too and also gets splotches of darker spots, seemingly out of nowhere. She also has a lot of light hair mixed in with her overall brownish color. Lots of great information here. I am learning something new every day!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just fyi...anyone can register a litter of puppies with the AKC or the CKC as long as both parents are registered dogs. Having a registered litter does not make a breeder respectable. As a matter of fact, you can still register puppies if you have been reprimanded by the KC and booted out for unscrupulous behaviour, such as Doodle breeding, it just costs twice as much of you are a non member.


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

yes, this is one of many things I have learned :act-up:


----------

